# Looking at getting a Karcher... too much choice!



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi all, hopefully you can shed some light on this.

I am currently valet part time and in need of a Karcher or pressure washer of some description to use with a foam lance.

Looking for spend £100 tops! And I mean tops, £50 would be excellent lol.

Its just a stop gap until I have some real funds to get a mack daddy pressure washer.

Cheers
Adam


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

false econonmy , wont get bugger all for £50, try and get the best you can now or youll end up throwing money at PWs all the time


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

CLICK HERE

Not online anymore but if you look at the last page peeps are still seeing these in TESCO Extra stores at £45:thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Evil Twin said:


> CLICK HERE
> 
> Not online anymore but if you look at the last page peeps are still seeing these in TESCO Extra stores at £45:thumb:


I saw this offer, must pop in after work if its still going because that is a bargain!


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Picked up one of those from Tesco's the other day, total cost £38!

The woman on the counter went off to check that I was ripping them off!!

Comes with high pressure lance, dirt blaster lance (?) and a patio cleaner brush. Also it has a pipe in the front to put into 'detergent' but not sure how good this would be to be honest.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd recommend going to about 180 quid for the K5.55M. You will be able to walk round a car without dragging the PW around with you and it is more powerful and has higher water throughput. That extra 80 quid is well worth it in my eyes for something that makes the job that much easier to do.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

treaclesponge said:


> Picked up one of those from Tesco's the other day, total cost £38!
> 
> The woman on the counter went off to check that I was ripping them off!!
> 
> Comes with high pressure lance, dirt blaster lance (?) and a patio cleaner brush. Also it has a pipe in the front to put into 'detergent' but not sure how good this would be to be honest.


Was wondering about the detergent hose, what to use with it, was thinking of trying some APC for the arches.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

silver bmw z3 said:


> I'd recommend going to about 180 quid for the K5.55M. You will be able to walk round a car without dragging the PW around with you and it is more powerful and has higher water throughput. That extra 80 quid is well worth it in my eyes for something that makes the job that much easier to do.


Cant see how spending £180 on a PW is worth it to the average detailer...
But each to their own..
The one on offer at Tesco will do all the things you need a PW to do..Plus with the savings you can buy a foam lance plus a lot of detailing products...
See people spending vast ammounts of money on PWs and other than apply snow foam and wash it off..as well as blasting the wheels..what else is it used for..
Had an average Karcher (which i think i paid £70) for 2 years now and it still does its job...Is it really that hard to move the PW a few times during the wash process..


----------



## tribs (Jun 18, 2007)

Any idea how the patio cleaner works?

Can it be used on decking?

:thumb:


----------



## s2ook (Nov 16, 2006)

silver bmw z3 said:


> I'd recommend going to about 180 quid for the K5.55M. You will be able to walk round a car without dragging the PW around with you and it is more powerful and has higher water throughput. That extra 80 quid is well worth it in my eyes for something that makes the job that much easier to do.


I've just bought this too and it does come with everything needed. If you go to Focus it can be had for £165 with OAP discount. It includes the T200 patio cleaner, dirtblaster and vario lances as well as a rotating brush. It's very good value. If you can stretch to this then I can thoroughly recommend one :thumb:


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Mark Elvin said:


> Was wondering about the detergent hose, what to use with it, was thinking of trying some APC for the arches.


Yeah I wondered, let me know how you get on!! I was going to have a bash with some autoglym shampoo and see if it actually worked or not!


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

pstevo said:


> Cant see how spending £180 on a PW is worth it to the average detailer...
> But each to their own..
> The one on offer at Tesco will do all the things you need a PW to do..Plus with the savings you can buy a foam lance plus a lot of detailing products...
> See people spending vast ammounts of money on PWs and other than apply snow foam and wash it off..as well as blasting the wheels..what else is it used for..
> Had an average Karcher (which i think i paid £70) for 2 years now and it still does its job...Is it really that hard to move the PW a few times during the wash process..


Presumably you enjoy dragging a PW around your car after you then, I got fed up of that and went with the K5.55 which feels and works like a proper bit of kit with more water flow and pressure (i.e. increase cleaning power) and longer hose and hose storage reel. Not excessive for an amateur like the bigger 300+ quid models, just right IMHO. If you'd prefer to make do with a cheapo one then go ahead, I thought my karcher (about 100 quid's worth) was great until I got fed up with dragging it round after me wit the short hose, and the lack of hose storage meaning that the hose was all over the place. Also no ability to vary the pressure properly like with the vario lance. The k5.55 it is leagues ahead. I can't be sure but I felt that it helped cleaning the car as it was easier to jet off the foam and also the first time I haven't had to use chemicals on the wheels for ages and they were dirtier than ever. Also gets the crap off the arches easier and quicker. It is more sturdy and less likely to fall over than the cheaper ones, just feels a lot more robust and is a pleasure to use. For me it was worth it, best buy I've made in a while but if you are happy with your 70 quid job then each to their own.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

As above, if you're really planning on buying a much better machine for the long haul, never mind finding other uses for it around the house, then make do without for now until the funds are available, before throwing down a fair wedge on something that'll last you 5-10 years without any hassles through normal use.

I've been doing a fair bit of research into machines recently, and I think I may have just come across something which give wishful Kranzle buyers a more affordable alternative.
So, either jump in with both feet now, or keep back from the edge until you can.
Any tools like a PW and polisher are an investment and best viewed as such over a 5 year plus span. When you do that, you can easily see whilst there's more upfront cost, the total overall weighed up against potential for false economies, is relatively cheap in real terms.


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

Focus. :thumb:
http://www.focusdiy.co.uk/Pressure-Washers/Karcher-K290-Pressure-Washer/invt/227791


----------



## pany (May 12, 2007)

I went to get this in store, but my local is selling at 99.99.

NOT happy.


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

i just picked up a 5.55 and i have to say what a great piece of kit 
9m pressure hose is well handy as said no more dragging the pw around the car with you , i would say if you can stretch your budget get one if not save up for a little while longer.
a well worth investment in my eyes 


kel


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ive ordered this http://www.screwfix.com/prods/96933...her-K399M-Pressure-Washer-120Bar-1-7kW-240Vis


----------



## MartinM (Jun 6, 2008)

PJS said:


> I've been doing a fair bit of research into machines recently, and I think I may have just come across something which give wishful Kranzle buyers a more affordable alternative.


Pray, tell us more....


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Went to my local tesco extra, they don't even stock Karchers! Found a steal on the Amazon personal sales section. £55 delivered for a refurbed K290 with 12 months warranty, very very happy


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

pay a bit more (about £279) and get the Karcher 7.85 from Screwfix - brilliant machine which i defy any Krinkle lover to defy


----------



## MartinM (Jun 6, 2008)

K7.85 - Amazon reviewers don't seem too impressed
Amazon.co.uk: Customer Reviews: KÄRCHER K7.85M Pressure Washer with a 2800W Motor and 160 Bar Pressure

...of course there 's always hundreds of satisfied buyers that never write a review...


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I like how someone says they want to pay 100 tops and people start suggesting 279 quid 'pro' machines! I'm all for paying a bit more to get something decent but I think about 180 (as I spent) is more than enough.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

That's because if you'd read the first post properly, you'd have seen mention of it being a stop gap machine, and some feel it's best to be done with it now rather than spend more in the long run.
Alternative view points, that's all.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

PJS said:


> That's because if you'd read the first post properly, you'd have seen mention of it being a stop gap machine, and some feel it's best to be done with it now rather than spend more in the long run.
> Alternative view points, that's all.


I did read it, the OP clearly didn't have the funds right now for the mac daddy choice so why waste forum inches and his time suggesting one, that's all. In fact the more I read it the more I regret suggesting a £180 one never mind £279, if it really is a cash limit then a 100 quid karcher will be fine until more funds come along.


----------



## nmdbase (Jul 13, 2008)

Has anyone heard of Lavor Tiger Steam pressure washers? does anyone use steam?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Lavor are not the name they once used to be - many mainstream resellers used to do them, but when more and more started coming back for repair, they dropped them.

z3 - whilst I agree with your reply, when you're looking at a PWs like I've been, and comparing a) what you get for your money, and b) the differences between brands, you soon come to the conclusion you really ought to buy a machine just the once, and a good proper one at that.

For £100, half price/bargain branded ones or full priced unknown ones - it makes next to bugger all difference as they're all much of a muchness.
It's only when you start looking further up the ladder, do you start to see sufficient differences that steers you towards one over another.
So, on point, it's neither here nor there which one the OP buys now for £100 - but if it's simply a case of fancifulness regarding foaming, then why not hold off until the funds are built up to afford the better quality and more robust machine.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

We'll have to agree to disagree on this PJS. A 100 pound p/w is entirely adequate for a few years, particularly if beginning with detailing. I had one and it did me fine. At least you explained your logic, I was referring to those who simply suggested pw's at almost 3 times his budget with no explanation. The logic of wait and spend more could apply to almost everything you buy but if you aren't likely to have the 'more' for quite some time and your budget can get you something adequate then go ahead.

In any case which one he buys now is a moot point, if you'd read his post at the bottom of page 2


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

silver bmw z3 said:


> I did read it, the OP clearly didn't have the funds right now for the mac daddy choice so why waste forum inches and his time suggesting one, that's all. In fact the more I read it the more I regret suggesting a £180 one never mind £279, if it really is a cash limit then a 100 quid karcher will be fine until more funds come along.


seeing as that was a dig at me - i'll reply!

others suggested the K5.55 - my point was that a bit more got you the K7.85

it gives the OP options to maybe look at secondhand/refurbished machines

i didnt post to get a commission

opinions are like assholes - everyone has one

as for 'me' wasting forum inches - are you a sponsor?


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Calm down dear its only a forum.... don't take it so personally it wasn't a dig at you, it was a comment based on anyone (and it has happened on other threads) posting a suggestion at more than double the OPs budget, I just can't see how it helps. You didn't qualify it with a discussion on secondhand/refurbished mahcines you simply suggested spending 279 quid for a guy who wanted to spend 50 to 100 (max). It isn't a big deal really, I'm not a sponsor no and I'm sure they'll live it was a flippant remark on reflection, but meant to highlight the futility of suggesting something so far outside the OPs budget (as I was big enough to admit I'd done).


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

I've been running a karcher K2.35DB+ for a few years and it's still working fine.

Since they have a 12 month warranty, just go and buy one from a real shop local to you and if it breaks down you have the warranty and can go swap it. Yes it's £50 for the year, but by the end of the year you will know if it's worth you spending out £200 on a bigger machine that will last 5+ years.

Besides, if the thing is still working at the end of the year you will be able to sell it on for £20 and get some of the money back.


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

Has anyone checked out or used this website? All the karchers on here are so much cheaper than I have found anywhere else on the net:

http://www.thediscountden.com/80250/info.php?p=4&pno=0&search=&search=&cat=54684

If anyone can recommend them then I will be buying for sure!:thumb:


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

Bigadz said:


> Has anyone checked out or used this website? All the karchers on here are so much cheaper than I have found anywhere else on the net:
> 
> http://www.thediscountden.com/80250/info.php?p=4&pno=0&search=&search=&cat=54684
> 
> If anyone can recommend them then I will be buying for sure!:thumb:


Wondered if you noticed this bit?

"This is a Karcher Factory A Grade product in excellent condition complete with 6 months guarantee. We will always refund, replace or repair any product within the guarantee period. "

It is a product that has been returned. You can get lucky, and buy one that has never been used, or you can get one showing a bit of use, but certainly not trashed


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

MartinM said:


> K7.85 - Amazon reviewers don't seem too impressed
> Amazon.co.uk: Customer Reviews: KÄRCHER K7.85M Pressure Washer with a 2800W Motor and 160 Bar Pressure
> 
> ...of course there 's always hundreds of satisfied buyers that never write a review...


that is a fantastic machine! i love mine!!

and a 12m hose is a great length!


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

kennethsross said:


> Wondered if you noticed this bit?
> 
> "This is a Karcher Factory A Grade product in excellent condition complete with 6 months guarantee. We will always refund, replace or repair any product within the guarantee period. "
> 
> It is a product that has been returned. You can get lucky, and buy one that has never been used, or you can get one showing a bit of use, but certainly not trashed


Having just read the grading it seems that A grades are returned to karcher for whatever minor reason, and bought back to 'as new' condition operationally and cosmetically so there shouldnt be a problem in theory?


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Bigadz said:


> Having just read the grading it seems that A grades are returned to karcher for whatever minor reason, and bought back to 'as new' condition operationally and cosmetically so there shouldnt be a problem in theory?


i know i have said this before - but just remember the warranty is with the seller NOT Karcher!

this was confirmed to me by Karcher


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

JPC said:


> that is a fantastic machine! i love mine!!
> 
> and a 12m hose is a great length!


as forum members know - i can complain for England - BUT - i'm very impressed with my 7.85

so taking my 6 month old 3.99 to the car boot on Sunday along with dozens of unused waxes etc


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

nick the fish said:


> as forum members know - i can complain for England - BUT - i'm very impressed with my 7.85
> 
> so taking my 6 month old 3.99 to the car boot on Sunday along with dozens of unused waxes etc


PM on its way to you Nick :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

had my K291 arrive yesterday and my foam lance today, tested it (it is grade A and under manufacturer warranty), and it is awesome, why haven't I got one quicker!!

time to test the foam lance to, the 291 has a built in tank but I wasn't totally impressed with its coating capabilities, seemed weak and wouldn't work very well at high pressure.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

nick the fish said:


> as forum members know - i can complain for England - BUT - i'm very impressed with my 7.85
> 
> so taking my 6 month old 3.99 to the car boot on Sunday along with dozens of unused waxes etc


Want to sell it nick? PM me if you are interested 

Dave


----------



## WiZBiT (May 17, 2008)

I just picked up a Karcher 6.91MD today. All i can say is Wow!!!

Ive had a PW in the past which was a cheapy for £60. I soon learned it was money wasted. The hose was too short so i was constantly moving the unit around the car. THe unit was so pathetic that the slightest pull on the hose had it falling over to the ground. Within 2 weeks the metal hose connection thread started corroding thus allowing water to leak through. Eventually the whole thing just seazed up, this was within a matter of months...

Ive been making do with a hose pipe since then but feeling a bit flush I went down to Homebase to look at the karchers.

I decided on the 6.91 as it had the Vario lance and some other goodies.

All I can say is it seems to be money well spent.

Its a bit of a beast weighing in at around 20kgs, but everything winds up so its nice and tidy. 

The 9m hose means i can just park it up and walk round both halfs of the car 

It has 2 compartments for putting your soapy stuff in, im thinking which to put in though, maybe one for car shampoo, the other for wheel degreasing???

Anyway, i used the dirtblaster lance and it worked an absolute treat, infact, I couldnt be arsed with a full wash today so made do with just a blast off and the car looks almost washed  

So the moral of my story is: stretch to your budget, or maybe a little over. I think in the PW department you pay for what you get 

Regards

One happy chappy


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

WiZBiT said:


> I just picked up a Karcher 6.91MD today. All i can say is Wow!!!
> 
> Ive had a PW in the past which was a cheapy for £60. I soon learned it was money wasted. The hose was too short so i was constantly moving the unit around the car. THe unit was so pathetic that the slightest pull on the hose had it falling over to the ground. Within 2 weeks the metal hose connection thread started corroding thus allowing water to leak through. Eventually the whole thing just seazed up, this was within a matter of months...
> 
> ...


be careful of the dirtbuster lance - NOT to be used on car bodywork!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WiZBiT (May 17, 2008)

nick the fish said:


> be careful of the dirtbuster lance - NOT to be used on car bodywork!!!!!!!!!!


oops!

Too late 

Is it lethal?


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

WiZBiT said:


> oops!
> 
> Too late
> 
> Is it lethal?


far too powerful - can strip lacquers etc - and thats from experience!!!


----------



## WiZBiT (May 17, 2008)

oh p00!

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

lol to last comments, interested to now how everyone is getting on with the PW's a couple years down the line, il looking for one as the OPs post £50-100 would be perfect but think that the last few posts are probably right about PW being get what you pay for products.

got my car cleaned at the local car wash (hand wash) and the pressure washer they had had a really nice wide spread the lance looks good too i asked the chaps at the end what it was but unfortunately there was some language difficulties between us but never mind, it looks like a professional one shirt and fat rather than tall a slimmish.

So i may hold off till after xmas to get one to slush a bit more i genuinely could spend over £200 though £180 will be a push to be honest think I would be more happy around £150 at a push if im honest but £50-100 would be ideal but we will see. Not obverse to get a 2d hand one or something but anyway need a good one relly as mine is pretty rubbish and old.

ideally im after good power and good wide spread (will be use a foam lance with it by the way)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nilfisk c110 or c120 
just seen the date of the last post in this thread :doublesho


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

I don`t think armour piercing pressure is at all necessary, a very high flow rate and a good spread are more useful. There is a pw now on the market that has a dual lance. Seems a very interesting idea but I stand to be corrected if anyone has bought one only to regret it.


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

iv seen the dual lances but they seem to come on the mega bucks pw's


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, I dunno, the ones that I was looking at in b&q were available in a range of prices. There seemed to be a few accessories available as well. It goes without saying that the one that caught my eye was the dearest! I have a perfectly good Makita that will hopefully last a few more years yet, (touches wood) so it would be a case of seeing what others have to say about the dual flow machines. I suppose I could always strap a hosepipe onto the Makita lance to try out the theory !


----------



## RAJE (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Mate, i bought a small pressure from halford, it was their own brand and only for £40!! bargain as it works way better than a karcher i once had that cost me over£100!!


----------



## RAJE (Dec 3, 2010)

there you go mate: http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_372861_langId_-1_categoryId_165689


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Imo buying karcher its better to get a commercial machine not domestic they have better quality parts inside. HD 5 11/c is a good commercial base machine brass pump head etc.


----------

